
Any blogging services that feel like pre-monetization Medium? - Jaxkr
Hi HN,<p>I am looking for a social blogging platform that works like Medium used to. I used to write articles for fun which would be algorithmically circulated and sometimes get over 100k reads. I don’t have a following but enjoy writing, and it was really cool to see my posts be enjoyed by other people. I also enjoyed reading a feed of articles from other people, it was like a more serious old Tumblr.<p>However, Medium is now about <i>selling</i> your work. This isn’t a problem, it’s just not for me. Is there any good social blogging platform in existence?
======
mindhash
I think hashnode blog can work. check it out
[https://hashnode.com/](https://hashnode.com/)

